# Blue Lace Halfmoon



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought I'd stop being so selfish and share this one with you. I love watching him flare at his neighbors and looking at his picture. He is almost 5 months old. Let me know what you think of him.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW! nice colors!


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i love him but his fins arent all equal so that might lose you points


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! I like how he looks mad at you of taking his pic... XD


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I've never seen a betta like that!!!!XD


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for your comments and partisipation. I have 3 or 4 nice Bettas I want to enter in a show. If I can find out how to ship them or find a show close enough to drive to I'd like to do that. My computer is down and I'm on a friends right now so I won't be on here much.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I wish I could have put him in a show when I had the chance. He's gotten a little rounded on the caudal edges and The color bars are getting skinnier. He just doesn't look as good to me. He's still young and some of my Bettas really fill out after 8 or 10 months. I do have 100 or so of his fry so maybe they will be just as fine so I can show them.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I think he's still gorgeous!!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very beautifull fish  sadly I know very little about Betta showing, so I cant offer advice as to whether or not to show him. That said hopefully his spawn will create more very beautifull bettas 

I also love the one in your picture too by the way.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Corwin said:


> very beautifull fish  sadly I know very little about Betta showing, so I cant offer advice as to whether or not to show him. That said hopefully his spawn will create more very beautifull bettas
> 
> I also love the one in your picture too by the way.


I think he was just going though an odd growth period. He looks like he'll go Over Halfmoon now. The one in the picture (My avatar?) He did the same thing. I thought he was going to end up Super Delta during his growth but then he came back with a humongous Halfmoon tail.


----------

